# [ok] !!! CANNOT IMPORT HTTP.CLIENT: No module named httplib

## cloc3

uno dei miei sistemi, costruito in chroot, produce l'errore l'errore in oggetto come di seguito:

```

s939 ~ # emerge -1 baselayout --nodeps

... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) sys-apps/baselayout-2.0.1

 * baselayout-2.0.1.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...              [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                     [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                    [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                   [ ok ]

 * Using bashrcng profile [ 1.1.4 ]

 * Activating shmfs plugin:

 *   SHM TYPE : tmpfs on /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/baselayout-2.0.1

 *   Dropping clean caches ...                                                                                                                        [ ok ]

 *   Tweaking Memory Allocator Policy ...                                                                                                             [ ok ]

 *   Mounting the Shared Memory Filesystem ...                                                                                                        [ ok ]

 * CPV:  sys-apps/baselayout-2.0.1

 * REPO: gentoo

 * USE:  elibc_glibc kernel_linux userland_GNU x86

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking baselayout-2.0.1.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/baselayout-2.0.1/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/baselayout-2.0.1/work

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/baselayout-2.0.1/work/baselayout-2.0.1 ...

make -j9 -s 

>>> Source compiled.

>>> Test phase [not enabled]: sys-apps/baselayout-2.0.1

>>> Install baselayout-2.0.1 into /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/baselayout-2.0.1/image/ category sys-apps

make -j9 -s OS=Linux LIB=lib DESTDIR=/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/baselayout-2.0.1/image/ install 

>>> Completed installing baselayout-2.0.1 into /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/baselayout-2.0.1/image/

>>> Done.

!!! CANNOT IMPORT HTTP.CLIENT: No module named httplib

>>> Installing (1 of 1) sys-apps/baselayout-2.0.1

 * Running lafilefixer ...                                                                                                                            [ ok ]

 * Wiping /var/tmp/portage

 * 

 *   Unmounting memory device(s):

 *     [ tmpfs ] on /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/baselayout-2.0.1 ...                                                                                    [ ok ]

 *     Restoring memory allocator policy ...                                                                                                          [ ok ]

 * 

 * now /var/tmp/portage it's spick and span!

>>> Auto-cleaning packages...

>>> No outdated packages were found on your system.

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

```

non ho alba di come muovermi.

idee?

----------

## riverdragon

Httplib dovrebbe essere un modulo di python, prova a ricompilarlo (se funziona la compilazione almeno per python).

----------

## cloc3

si, grazie. è stato sufficiente ricompilare python. ma la versione 2.6.

non ne uscivo perché sto usando portage con la USE python3 e pensavo che il vecchio fosse fuori gioco.

edit: forse ho anche individuato la causa all'origine del pasticcio.

l'upgrade di openssl condotto male.

----------

